# Lachen verboten!



## Shaila (16. Januar 2010)

Vorweg: Wenn es hier irgendwo sowas schon gibt, kann der Thread geschlossen werden.

Das Spielchen hier kenne ich aus einem anderen Forum. Es geht so:

- Man darf pro Post ein Video oder Bild oder Text oder was auch immer posten.
- Man muss immer mindestns einen Post von einem anderen abwarten, bis man selber wieder posten darf
- Ziel ist es, über soviel wie mögliche Posts nicht zu lachen
- Wenn du lachst, hast du verloren

Gut dann fang ich mal an:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9n_hEazo44


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (16. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=EXT0gOk1Ogw


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Vorweg: Wenn es hier irgendwo sowas schon gibt, kann der Thread geschlossen werden.
> 
> Das Spielchen hier kenne ich aus einem anderen Forum. Es geht so:
> 
> ...



1. Falsches Forum ==> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/forum/203-forenspiele/
2. Wie willst du bitte nachweisen, dass jemand gelacht hat bzw. nicht gelacht hat?...


----------



## Petanos (16. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Falsches Forum ==> http://www.buffed.de...03-forenspiele/
> 2. Wie willst du bitte nachweisen, dass jemand gelacht hat bzw. nicht gelacht hat?...


----------



## Shaila (16. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Falsches Forum ==> http://www.buffed.de...03-forenspiele/
> 2. Wie willst du bitte nachweisen, dass jemand gelacht hat bzw. nicht gelacht hat?...



Muss man ja nicht nachweisen, ist ein Versuch den jeder für sich selbst versuchen kann.

P.S: Ziemlicher Spaßmuffel.


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Muss man ja nicht nachweisen, ist ein Versuch den jeder für sich selbst versuchen kann.



Wow, also kann so gut wie keiner verlieren X)


----------



## Sin (16. Januar 2010)

Mist, hab gelacht, nun is das schöne spiel vorbei... was spielen wir als nächstes? :-P


----------



## MasterXoX (16. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht sind hier auch manche Leute ehrlich


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. Januar 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind hier auch manche Leute ehrlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mist ich habe verloren. Ich habe gelacht.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mist ich habe verloren. Ich habe gelacht.



dito


----------



## Huntermoon (17. Januar 2010)

Mhh, ich musste nichtmal n schmunzeln

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2krPEwUpYTw[/youtube]


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Januar 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> dito


Mist, jetzt bin ich auch raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Januar 2010)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Mhh, ich musste nichtmal n schmunzeln
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=2krPEwUpYTw[/youtube]




Ich musste lachen xDD


----------



## Petanos (17. Januar 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich musste lachen xDD



Kaum zu glauben, aber ich musste auch lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. Januar 2010)

"You laugh you loose" funktioniert in einem normalen Forum nicht, lieber Meneleus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (17. Januar 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> "You laugh you loose" funktioniert in einem normalen Forum nicht, lieber Meneleus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch, nur anscheinend nicht im buffed Forum, in anderen Foren ging es super. Es geht hier ja nicht um verlieren oder gewinnen. Es geht darum, das man für sich selber mal versucht, so viel wie möglich anzugucken ohne zu lachen.


----------



## Bloodletting (17. Januar 2010)

EDIT: FUCK You scheiss kack drecks Board. -.-

Hier: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=oVXdZZyZ_fM





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oVXdZZyZ_fM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Januar 2010)

Man bettet jetzt so ein:
[.media]volle url![./media]
ohne Punkte.
Wo bleibt LACHmann in einem LACHthread? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Januar 2010)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Mhh, ich musste nichtmal n schmunzeln
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=2krPEwUpYTw[/youtube]



funny katz pwnd dragon1 (Critical Strike)
Dragon1 dies.


----------

